# A sad day



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok guys after a mere 4months of owning my favorite car (2003 burgundy ar) she is officially now a write off after someone turned right in front of me at the lights. I walked away from this without a scratch - once again shows the benefit of crumple zones. 
We had to make a decision today. The new ar of course is not coming here any time soon...if ever! The wife said this might be the only car she actually cries about! My 5 y old kissed the wreck when we went to get the last few CD's out of it....so after lots of deliberation we are leaving the ar behind. The used ones are getting too used i guess. Put my money down on a 2005 A6 3.2 sedan. Hope this will work... please bring the new ar AUDI


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: A sad day (zuma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuma* »_Put my money down on a 2005 A6 3.2 sedan. 

not a bad choice at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: A sad day (bhb399mm)*

yes, very sad. On a good note, at least you and family are alright, as no mention of injury.


----------

